# Some reading.



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/bucephalandra-all-in-one.26970/


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

very nice article...good reading


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

It would be nice if we could start getting some of this plants and pass them among members.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

wow yes where do I sign up, those are awesome plants.


----------

